# Newbie...Foxxy's a little under the weather



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. New to this forum but thought I'd give it a try. Foxxy has been vomiting for the past two days...yesterday in the morning coupled with the loose mucous poop (tmi...i know) but was fine after...this morning, more vomiting but her poop looked a little better. She is drinking water and eating grass. She has had diarrhea this past month and the vet gave her flagyl. I know we have to go to the vet but her vet can be so shaddy. Back in January, she had diarrhea and they pumped her with so much medicine she could barely stand...what a mess!! Any response/advise is highly appreciated.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

The first thing I'd do is change my vet!

How old is Foxxy? 
Constantly having the runs can't be doing her much good either. I'd look at her diet and maybe try and find something that stops the runs dietary wise.

Although mine has never had the runs he's a picky eater and I've found the only dog food he'll eat is Royal Canin.

Have the vets done ay fecal tests to see what it is causing the runs?


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Foxxy is almost 2...her birthday is on Halloween  She looks a little down and is eating chicken and rice now...I know they day that you should withhold food for 12 hours or so but she's starving!! I am so confused...don't know if I should take her in or see if she can work it out with chicken and rice. Some of my friends say I watch her too closely and should just let her be...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The problem with 'letting her be' is that she is a chihuahua. They don't have much reserve. The chicken and rice is good. Try that for at least 3-4 days and if she is better then add a premium kibble/premade raw diet SLOWLY. After at least a week, then you can add more stuff. Maybe a different vet? Good luck. Sue


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What is she throwing up? Her food or just yellow foamy bile? A lot of pups throw up yellow foamy bile when they need to eat. How much does she weigh? What did she eat before she started throwing up and poohing? Was it really fatty like cooked turkey skin or pork? The chicken and rice is good by the way.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

She seemed to be throwing up yellowish foam bile...she is starving though...keeps asking for more food. How much chicken and rice would you suggest? I want to start giving her some kibble (i'm even starting to think it might be the kibble) she is currently eating solid gold, wee bits. I think it might not be wise to change her kibble now, given her issues so I think I'll wait. She is currently 5 lbs. She usually eats kibble and some table food (chicken, beef, veggies) She doesn't get any pork and the fat is always trimmed. My mother likes to treat her to soup bones (ox tail)...I think this might also be possibility explaining what's making her ill. This is quite a mystery to me....Today she is feeling very chipper, although she hasnt gone #2...probably because of the rice. Do you recommend any vitamins, special food, kibble...any suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy was just a bit under the weather last week. She was not acting like she was feeling under the weather, but her stools showed it. She wasn't throwing up, but she had diarrhea for about 3 days. Nothing completely abnormal, just diarrhea. But, I felt like 3 days was way too long and I was starting to worry. So, thanks to all of the advice on here, I gave her boiled chicken and rice as well. 

I boiled chicken tenders. I cut them up the middle, and then in half. So, they were fairly smaller pieces. When I fed Roxy, I cut up about 3 - 4 pieces of chicken and gave her about two spoonfuls of rice. That may have been a lot of chicken, but I came to realize that she wasn't the biggest fan of rice. She only ate the rice by default when it was stuck to the chicken. So, I definitely wanted her to have enough food in her. Two days of getting a little extra food can't hurt, IMO. 

So, I gave this, and only this, to her for about 1.5 days. I also made sure she had plenty of water and I made her drink some unflavored pedialyte to make sure she wasn't being dehydrated. After this routine for 1.5 days, her stools turned back to normal!

I was going to give her flea medicine, but since she was obviously under the weather, I didn't want to do anything different. So, I would advise against changing her kibble right now until she is feeling better. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/64004-fleas-runs-tmi-warning.html
^that's the link to the thread I started. It talks about fleas and what not, but members commented about what to feed her and what to do since she was sick. This may help some.

If you think the soup bones may be causing problems, I would definitely stop those. I don't know anything about those, but better safe than sorry. Try bestbullysticks.com. What kind of kibble are you feeding? This could have an effect on her.

Good luck and keep us updated! Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------

